# Rear wheel out of alignment??



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello there people. After cleaning my bike yesterday and putting the rear wheel back on I noticed that (looking from the rear) the right side break pad was almost dragging and the gap to the left break pad was much larger. I then noticed that the whole wheel was sitting to the right. The gap between the right seat stay and tire was much smaller than the gap to the left seat stay. I also noticed tire rub marks up under the right seat stay. What would most likely be the problem here. I have travelled 2000 km/s on this bike using the current stock wheels. They are a lower end shimano wheelset put on stock Orbea Onix bikes RS20 or something I think. Maybe the wheels are out of whack?? Any thoughts??


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*some options*



Timbuctoo said:


> Hello there people. After cleaning my bike yesterday and putting the rear wheel back on I noticed that (looking from the rear) the right side break pad was almost dragging and the gap to the left break pad was much larger. I then noticed that the whole wheel was sitting to the right. The gap between the right seat stay and tire was much smaller than the gap to the left seat stay. I also noticed tire rub marks up under the right seat stay. What would most likely be the problem here. I have travelled 2000 km/s on this bike using the current stock wheels. They are a lower end shimano wheelset put on stock Orbea Onix bikes RS20 or something I think. Maybe the wheels are out of whack?? Any thoughts??


It could be the wheel, it could be a bent dropout, or maybe just a bad wheel install in the dropouts.

To rule out the wheel, flit the wheel around the wrong way and insert in the dropouts. If it is now closer to the left chainstay it the wheel. If its the same its a frame or dropout alignment problem. You could also try another wheel. Doe this bike use horizontal dropouts? If so maybe you just are not using enough clamping force when you install the wheel


----------



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

It's an Orbea Onix (carbon frameset). It's a 2009 model but I'm not sure of the dropout style. I guess they are horizontal because it's a straight push to get the wheel into the drop out. Maybe I just put the wheel in wrong. I'll try what you said tonight and see if that works. When I spin the wheel it turns fine (no wobbles or anything) which makes me think I put it in wrong. I just didn't think it would possible to put your wheel into the dropouts any way other than the right way.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

put the wheel in the dropouts w/ the bike on the ground, ie standing up on the wheels. push down on the saddle and close the q/r. this will make sure your wheel is in the dropouts correctly.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

All the pictures I came across tonight showed tha the Onix has a vertical drop out (straight up and down vs a track drop out - forward and back). Sometimes people take the skewer off and not install the spring back properly. If you did this - check and make sure the spring is in correctly. Also I have had to re-dish wheels because they where not properly dished from the factory. So check the wheel as mentioned earlier and turn it around and install it and check and see if the wheel aligns properly. Make sure there isn't anything in the drop out causing the wheel to not go up into the drop outs properly.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Simple cause of this could be that the brake caliper got moved while the wheel was out. Fiddle with the wheel a bit while it's in the dropout but with the quick release untightened and position the brake so it doesn't hit the wheel. You should be able to adjust the wheel so it's aligned OK - check both at the chainstays and seatstays (relative to the stays, not the brake). Once it looks OK tighten the quick release while holding the wheel in position. Then adjust the brake so it's centered on the wheel.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You put the wheel in wrong, that's all. Loosen the QR, straighten the wheel, and tighten the skewer again. Wheels don't automatically go in perfectly centered; there's always some room for play in the dropouts, so you have to look before you tighten. Just see that the wheel is centered between the stays, and tighten it up. If the brake is off-center after that, you need to re-center the caliper, also a simple job.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Partly true*



JCavilia said:


> Wheels don't automatically go in perfectly centered


Actually, on a well-built frame, they do, especially with vertical dropouts. On my bike and my wife's bike, all you have to do is loosen the QR and the wheel will be dead centered. Every time. I agree that many frames need you to fiddle with the wheel to get it centered, but that is a frame problem.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> Actually, on a well-built frame, they do, especially with vertical dropouts. On my bike and my wife's bike, all you have to do is loosen the QR and the wheel will be dead centered. Every time. I agree that many frames need you to fiddle with the wheel to get it centered, but that is a frame problem.


That's been my experience too. Before my commuter was trashed by a run-in with a car recently, I always had to fiddle around with it. On the De Rosa - perfect every time.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Mr. V and Kerry, you guys gots better frames than I've ever owned.


----------

